
Show HN: Hacker News dashboard with BigQuery - dnprock
https://vida.io/dashboards/fqZHEph8S3gCZijLB
======
danvoell
Are you calling this information in real-time? Your website is slow to load on
my end... Is there any way you can cache this somehow or use static data?

